# فرصة للمستثمرين في الرخام و الجرانيت و مواد البناء أرض للبيع بشق الثعبان ( مصر )



## اسلام محمد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كــــــود الإعـــــلان : 1992
أرض مميزة مساحتها 10 الآف متر للبيع بمنطقة شــق الثعبان ( مصر )
	الكهرباء واصلة من الحكومة
 الأرض راكب بها ونش
 سعر المتر / 600 جنيه و قابل للتفاوض
 الأرض قابــلة للتجزئـــة 
للإتــــصـال :
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
من خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

